# Folder number 2: Dahon Jetstream EX (2012)



## seadragonpisces (2 Jul 2013)

Not my 2nd in total, but one of 2 I own currently. Have previously had a Jetstream P8.

Well I finally have the bike I have been wanting all along. I thought I had totally missed the boat in getting one of these bikes. Been searching on and off for about the last year and totally by fluke saw one advertised new in Holland a couple of weeks ago (about 40% cheaper than other prices I have seen advertised). Found out it apparently was in stock, I took a risk and now I have it. I am not 100% sure of the spec as I haven’t looked at it from top to bottom but it is a good step up from the P8 and in the flesh it looks amazing. I love the colour, the SRAM Dual Drive, the full suspension, the tyres, handlebars, grips etc. 

I have only literally taken it out the box, unfolded it and pumped up the tyres. I will give an update at some point. Link to my Cyclechat album below

http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/seadragons-dahon-jetstream-ex-2012.379/view


----------



## rcaddict (9 Jul 2013)

Nice jetstream Ex! By the way this is 2010 model, which came with German A rear shock and slightly different front fork and black kinetics. Congrats on getting this excellent bike


----------



## seadragonpisces (9 Jul 2013)

rcaddict said:


> Nice jetstream Ex! By the way this is 2010 model, which came with German A rear shock and slightly different front fork and black kinetics. Congrats on getting this excellent bike


 
Great thanks for clarifying on the model, nice to know. I noticed the German shocks etc but didnt make a whole lot of sense and also is dual drive 24, so thought it might be a less recent model.

Am taking it to the LBS tomorrow or thurs, so should have it ready to ride by the weekend.


----------



## seadragonpisces (9 Jul 2013)

PS: If anyone wants one, the place in Holland seems to still have it in stock, so let me know and I will send you a link to their site.


----------



## GHOSTY (15 Oct 2013)

seadragonpisces said:


> PS: If anyone wants one, the place in Holland seems to still have it in stock, so let me know and I will send you a link to their site.


Hi there I am interested in obtaining a Jetstream ex, could you please tell me if you obtained it from Hollandbikeshop.com. Kind Regards.


----------



## seadragonpisces (25 Oct 2013)

Hi there, sorry for late reply. Yes I did, they were friendly and the the bike got sent really fast, got it about 3 days atfer I ordered it I think


----------

